# Dollar General Jars



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

Around my location, Northern NC/Southern VA Dollar General Has got American Harvest Jars and lids in stock. 
$7.00 for pints
$7.25 jelly jars
$1.00 yes $1.00 box of lids!

I got 2 cases of lids,10 pints and 3 jelly.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I'll have to check out the store here for the lids. I have about 700 or so stockpiled, but I can always use more. I have many of the *Golden* Harvest jars, haven't heard of American Harvest.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

our dollar general nevr gets them in. I'll have to check again. Big lots had them last year, but the price went up.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Our Dollar General has Golden Harvest pints and half-pints but stacked back in a corner and no price listed. Last fall, took a case to the checkout and asked for a price scan. Didn't really need any but when the clerk said $7, told him I'd take it!

Martin


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

Wish lids were that cheap here. We have no Dollar General. So, I ordered bulk lids from Lehmans.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Golden Harvest and Amercian Harvest are one in the same. Some years the $ stores have only one or the other, been a few years when I've seen both on the shelves.
I was in a Big Lots in Brockport, N.Y. quaint village along the Erie Cana about 30 mins outside of Rochester. They had a few cases of jars in all sizes except wide mouth quarts. No lids. Clerk said that they can't keep lids on the shelf.

The last time I saw lids for a buck a pop before canning season/not clearence, was six or more years ago. Oh If I only knew then what I know now ...

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

OK! I had a brain cramp! Golden harvest... Sorry Bout that! LOL


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Well, I DO have American Harvest jars but they normally cost about $7 each rather than a dozen. I found some in a liquidator store with $4 price on each. Since the store was going to be moving to a different location the following week, owner was a good friend and let me have remaining 10 for $15. They are soy candles and the jars are standard thread! 

Martin


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

I was in Family Dollar yesterday and saw regular size lids for $ 1.50 a dozen. They only had the one case. Maybe from last year. 

I did not buy any as I have a good stockpile in place myself. When I seen them in years past, at a buck a dozen, I was buying quite a few. 

I had to stop in a hardware store also yesterday ,and noticed she had regular size lids marked at $ 2.29 a dz. I just shook my head.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

ladytoysdream said:


> I was in Family Dollar yesterday and saw regular size lids for $ 1.50 a dozen. They only had the one case. Maybe from last year.
> 
> I did not buy any as I have a good stockpile in place myself. When I seen them in years past, at a buck a dozen, I was buying quite a few.
> 
> I had to stop in a hardware store also yesterday ,and noticed she had regular size lids marked at $ 2.29 a dz. I just shook my head.



WHERE !!! 

k, sorry i've composed myself. :smack
By the time I drive over to ur side of the state the gas money alone will have driven up the price.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

oops.......
I should be buying ??? 
For resale or for me ?


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

I asked the cashier in our Dollar General today, and he said they have no jars or lids. Probably won't get any in this year either. He said he has been there 5 yrs and only remembers one year of them having any. 
---------------------------------------------------

Well I was in a different farm store this morning, and they had boxes of flats/lids for $ 2.99 of the standard mouth size. What is in our local stores now would be stock from last summer is my best guess. 

So I went back to the store I was in yesterday that had them for $ 1.50 a dz for standard mouth flats/lids. I quizzed the cashier when the new stock would be in. Middle of the summer. So I asked if they knew if the price would be going up. She asked the manager and they did not have a answer for me. But it would be a good possible. I already had the only full case on the shelf, plus the odd extra boxes in my cart. I didn't want to spend the money on something I don't currently need. But will at some point in the future. I am real worried of a price increase. I bit the bullet and bought the case +. 
( case = 60 boxes ) Just call me paranoid and getting more spooked by the day.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

After what you all found I ran to our Dollar General, I found jars but no lids. I think I'll go back next week and ask about lids. I can get them at Big Lots for $1.25...but $1 a box added to the fact that DG is only a mile away and Big Lots is 6+ miles makes it a big price difference. Maybe I should call the DG one town south, too....that's only 4.5 to 5 miles away.


----------



## lemonthyme7 (Jul 8, 2010)

Was just in the DG here today and they had the quarts for $7.50. DH said that's expensive, I said oh, no it's not! I have to look for the lids next time I go in and stock up if they have them.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I lucked up and got a case of standard lids (60 Packs) at a scratch and dent for $24..

I do need a good deal on jars!!


----------

